# When to do preventative against Grubs? (Liquid app)



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi,

I plan to use Dominion 2L which is (Imidacloprid 21.4% active ingredient) as a preventative against Grubs. Still not clear on when exactly to do this app. I am in North NJ.

When planting flowers yesterday in few beds I did see 1 or 2 very small grubs (1/3 of an inch size maybe). Is this a red flag?

So, ... when is the time to do this liquid app in NJ. My understanding is that liquid app gets down to the soil a bit faster than granular.

Thanks.

P.S. I also plan to do an app against Chinch Bugs in mid July with TalstarP.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I do mine around July 1st. I'd also do the Talstar 3-4 weeks before or after the imidacloprid, no need for both at the same time.


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

desirous said:


> I do mine around July 1st. I'd also do the Talstar 3-4 weeks before or after the imidacloprid, no need for both at the same time.


Talstar (bifenthrin) is generally ineffective against grubs if it is soil applied. Chlorantraniliprole and imidicloprid are two of your safest bets outside of the organophosphates (Im all for responsible use of chems, but organophosphates are pretty nasty things).

For NJ, I'd aim for an imidicloprid application in the next week or two. Chlorantraniliprole is recommended for application earlier in the season for control of new grubs as it has low soil mobility.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Scott's GrubEx combined with imidicloprid.

You can also get fertilizers that have imidicloprid mixed in which is nice.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I usually spray my Imidacloprid +/- the first week of July.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Chlorantraniliprole I think is effective at a certain life stage of grubs. imidacloprid is effective at a different life stage. From what I've read, Carbaryl is effective almost all the time at any life stage and has a broader kill spectrum. So if it's legal for use in your area, and you may have missed an ideal window for the chemicals, a good Carbaryl treatment might help.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I apply Imidacloprid every 3 months during the growing season starting in March/April to ensure I get all life stages of the grubs. It's cheap and a bottle will last quite a long time.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I apply Imidacloprid every 3 months during the growing season starting in March/April to ensure I get all life stages of the grubs. It's cheap and a bottle will last quite a long time.


What dosage are you using?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I apply Imidacloprid every 3 months during the growing season starting in March/April to ensure I get all life stages of the grubs. It's cheap and a bottle will last quite a long time.
> ...


I apply .5oz/M usually around March/June/September


----------

